# Best way to de-badge a truck???



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 2001 wolfsburg edition Jetta that i'm in the process of building. I was wondering what the best way to take off the emblems on the truck? There is the "Jetta" in chrome and the "1.8T" symbol, also the "VW" logo in the middle of the truck. I have heard a few different methods but i'm wondering what the best way is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

dental floss


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

Heat gun but make sure you heat up slowly or you will melt paint, emblem will pull off when it warms up. Goof off to take off sticky residue or wd40 works also.


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

heat gun and dental floss will both work, some goo gone will get the sticky stuf and wd40 will work to


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thanks.*

The heat gun worked well with the dental floss, took a while to get the glue off from the emblems, i got some goof off, and that did the trick.


----------

